# Stoker extension/expansion cables?



## watermelonslim (May 30, 2008)

So I was reading this post:
http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a...3/m/7440040355
I am not registered over there to reply though...
Anyway, has anyone here made extension cables for their Stoker?
I think I understand the expansion cable, but I have a few questions:
1: Why not just use a headphone extension cable? Is a headphone extension cable not as good electronically, or is this way just better because extension cords are more common (and cheaper)?
2: How do you expand to more ports? I see they sell port adapters on the rocksbarbque website:
http://rocksbarbque.com/Accessories.html
but are they just something like this:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search
or is there more to it?


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

I don't know enough about the electronics to give a definite answer, but if there is any kind of current flow, headphone cable won't cut it. But also, if they are using the standard H.P type 1/4 inch <properly called a "tip and ring" jack from the old telephony days>, the current flow is fairly limited too., to perhaps an amp or so.

What signals flow thru theis cable?


----------



## watermelonslim (May 30, 2008)

I have no idea what signal flows thru these cables... I just got the Stoker the other day and I don't know anything about how its circuitry works. All I know is the fan and all the probes are connected by 1/4" stereo plugs/jacks and these can be expanded with some sort of adapter.

By the way, these are 1/4" stereo plugs/jacks, not mono- so it would be a TRS, or "tip, ring, sleeve" type ;)


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

AHhh OK  yes indeed. TSR for "stereo" Got a diagram how it's supposed to be set up? I mean if the thing has relays to do the actual switching inside the box... then it's prolly a low current thing. Could STILL be a high voltage switch leg tho. In which case you'll want to use 300V or better wire.


----------



## watermelonslim (May 30, 2008)

All I have on the stoker is the manual:
http://rocksbarbque.com/Manualnew.pdf

It basically has stereo headphone jacks on it where everything connects, and all the probes and blowers have stereo headphone plugs. 

Someone on another forum said, "There is no magic to the wiring, the magic is in the probe plugs, they have micro chips inside that handle the addressing."


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

Hmm  OK  seems suspect...BUT..if that's the case, cut the dang things and splice wire for wire. Slip some heat shrink tube over the splices, and fill with silicone, then shrink 'em down.


----------



## geek with fire (May 30, 2008)

I think Rock uses thermocouples, so resistance isn't as much of an issue at the coupling.  I know I can put extentions on my thermocouples without effecting the calibration of the probe.  But mine use mini-K couplings.

I think the easiest thing to do is to buy a cheap extention from Radio Hut, and fire up a boil of boiling water.  If the probe reads 212 (adjusted for your location and bearometric pressure) then you are golden.

Keep us updated on the progress of your Stoker use.  I enjoy this side of the craft....hopefully I'm not the only one.


----------



## watermelonslim (May 30, 2008)

Oh I'm sure there are penty of people that enjoy this side of the craft (me being one of them too)...

I'll definitely keep the forum updated on how it all goes.


----------



## watermelonslim (Mar 24, 2009)

Man, I forgot to update this...

It worked. I got a headphone jack from radio shack, wired it up to a small extension cord, took a headphone plug and wired it up to another extension cord. I then plugged both of those into a 50 foot orange extension cord, and it all works. I can have the Stoker in my living room, and the cord reaches out to the back patio where my Chargriller is.

I even put a couple of 3 way adapters on it so I have 4 probes (2 grill, 2 meat) and the fan all connected. No problems.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 24, 2009)

Could you show pics? I think this is really a great idea. I could keep my stoker out of the elements


----------



## watermelonslim (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay, here is what I used. Radio Shack part numbers:
8'' Mini Extension Power Cord 3-Pack:
Catalog #: 61-2803
Gold-Plated 1/4" Stereo Headphone Plug Adapter:
Catalog #: 274-894
1/4" Stereo Audio Plug (2-Pack):
Catalog #: 274-139
1/4" Stereo In-Line Audio Jack (2-Pack):
Catalog #: 274-141

Pretty self explanatiory. 
1: Cut the mini extension cords in half. 
2: On the female end of the extension cord, connect a male headphone plug. 
3: On the male end of the extension cord, connect the female headphone jack. 
4: Plug the male headphone jack into your stoker.
5: Connect a long orange extension cord to both mini extension cords.
6: Put headphone splitters into female headphone jack.
7: Connect your probes and calibrate the temperature (if calibration is needed).

You can technically put the male end of the headphone plug, on the male end of the mini extension cord if you want. I put it this way so the male end of the orange cord will go into the stoker unit. That way if somebody accidentally plugs the orange extension cord into an AC outlet while it's connected to my stuff, it will blow out the probes rather than blow out the stoker unit.

Here are a couple pics...

Here is one of the untouched mini extension cords next to one that has been chopped and soldered:



And here is one with all the headphone splitters in it that I use for my 4 probes and fan. I was mistaken in my last post, I actually have (4) 2-way splitters (2 different types) not (2) 3-way splitters.


----------



## crd26a (May 14, 2009)

Salty,For the splitter setup in the bottom pic, I'm assuming the end result is only running into one of the Stoker input slots, is that correct?  If so, how easily does it pick up each of the individual devices (probe / fan)?  I'm guessing easily since you know the id #, but want to make sure.Thanks, looks great.


----------



## watermelonslim (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, the whole setup only takes 1 input on the stoker unit. That way I only have to run 1 orange extension cord outside.It picks everything up just the same as it does when you have them plugged directly into their own inputs on the stoker unit. I've had no issues with it whatsoever (after calibrating all of the probes with boiling water). I highly putting together a similar setup to anyone who owns a Stoker. It's much better than leaving your control unit outside in the elements (and with the heat of the grill) and then running an extension cord out there anyway to power it.


----------



## txhomebrew (Jan 15, 2014)

Bringing this thread up to date. I have the new WiFi Stoker, have mounts over my offset and want to use food probes with charcoal grill a few feet away. I have ordered a 10' headphone extension and splitter from Amazon for 1/2 the price of Rock's. As all the inputs are parallel this should work.  more when they arrive!

View media item 273413












20131027_130550.jpg



__ txhomebrew
__ Dec 2, 2013


----------

